# My work area



## wop1969 (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is a picture of the workspace I setup to my scraping in.
it is indoors but outdoors as well, I made asorting bin area to put keep all the diffrent metals sorted after being havested where they will wait to be proccessed. all I have left is to build a fume hood. More pics to come

[img:640:480]http://wopworks.x10hosting.com/images/scraping/4.jpg[/img]


----------



## Noxx (Feb 27, 2009)

Keep us posted


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 28, 2009)

eh.... Ill have to wait till I start with refining bigger amounts of scrap... Now I can only do some sampling as I am living inside city and my garden is not that big with houses all around...


----------



## wop1969 (Feb 28, 2009)

patnor1011 said:


> eh.... Ill have to wait till I start with refining bigger amounts of scrap... Now I can only do some sampling as I am living inside city and my garden is not that big with houses all around...




 that sucks


----------

